# Sense of time?



## Doneanddusted (May 17, 2010)

Not many people mention this in their symptoms, but when my DR flares up worse than usual, I lose all sense of time. Something I did 30 seconds ago feels like yesterday, and vice versa, which is quite worrying, but it gets moderately better once my DR returns to its base level. Still, sometimes an hour can feel like 10 minutes which is quite worrying at times! But on the plus side sometimes a school day will zoom by which is kindof neat







(for better or for worse).


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

for me its only the bad way... when i wait for something to go over, it doesnt.


----------



## Doneanddusted (May 17, 2010)

My sense of time is back (kindof) at the moment. Its very strange. But I've hardly read at all anywhere on the forums about this symptom, so I got scared I was the only one. It's like continuous jamais-vu/deja-vu (wikipedia it if you don't know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

whooooaah, i got this too ! ! it's soo scary. everytime i move my eyes, i think: hä? how did i get here? whats this? do i know this room? has there always been a wall ? and such things. its horror


----------



## Doneanddusted (May 17, 2010)

It flares up but luckily I only have it about a third of the time, possibly less. One of the least nice aspects of DR imho.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

Well, i have this problem not only with hours, i can stay for many hours doing nothing just thinking and time just goes far without me noticing, 
Also, its can be an eternity but i think its quite same for everybody else in the world.

The biggest problem with my perception is;
I can't sense how it feels like last week, when i think of past, or it seems too close with very vivid memories, or it is so pale i can't remember despite it was not long ago (here it comes the memory problem)
In fact i cannot really explain HOW i sense time, as i live just immediate








it feels weird the way i can have an organized life, my time perception is absolutely distorted, i mostly don't even now which month it is, of course i knwo when it is day or night, but my perception of it is weird :/


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Root4 said:


> Not many people mention this in their symptoms, but when my DR flares up worse than usual, I lose all sense of time. Something I did 30 seconds ago feels like yesterday, and vice versa, which is quite worrying, but it gets moderately better once my DR returns to its base level. Still, sometimes an hour can feel like 10 minutes which is quite worrying at times! But on the plus side sometimes a school day will zoom by which is kindof neat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does this with me too. I once had a panic attack and the DP came worse than ever during it. 2 hours felt like 30 mins. Thanks goodness it wasn't the other way around LOL. I do lose sense of time a lot with this anyway, but it much worse when it flares up.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2010)

I get this sometimes!!!

I fall into the "marijuana minute" category. 30 seconds feels like forever when I'm having a DP episode.


----------

